# Advice on where to fish in the surf on Bolivar



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I am fairly new to fishing in the surf and I am looking for advice on where and how to fish in the surf along Bolivar Peninsula. Thanks in advance in getting a new guy started in the salt.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

When water is decent I have had alot of success fishing the surf close to Rollover pass, as well as the pocket area close to base of north jetty. Both are popular wading areas. Good areas to start.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the area just before Crenshaw School. Coming from the ferry the water tower is your landmark, before you get to it there will be an a cementary on your left, just after that look for Magnolia St. on your right. Take that to the beach and find a good spot. Pick up a beach parking pass from one of the stores along the way, these are checked.

Seaweed still a problem all along the coast, so expect to get hung up from time to time.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I am very new to saltwater have been fishing freshwater for 40 years. When my father was still alive we spent alot of time fishing offshore. 

I am open for advice on fishing the surf from anyone including rigging,bait and what to look for to find fish.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to 2Cool!
Rollover pass and the area around Fort Travis (do they still call it that?).
RT


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I know where roll over pass is but have no idea about where the fort is lol


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

the fort is just past the Ferry landing, you'll also pass the North Jetty around 17th st if you like to jetty fish. Pack light, it's a long way out to the good water. As far as rigging, get some of the double drop leaders, some 3 - 5oz weight with circle hooks and you'll be good to go. The rest you'll figure out, or learn on this forum


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

As far as Bolivar surf fishing goes, I'm kinda' partial to the Bolivar surf...seriously though, can someone tell me where its considered "bad" fishing from the jetty to High Island?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Sharkzilla said:


> seriously though, can someone tell me where its considered "bad" fishing from the jetty to High Island?


The spot with no fish?

No offense meant by this at all, but this thread doesn't make much sense in the first place. As much as you can say this spot is better than the other, the fish will be where the bait is. If they aren't feeding, not there, or the water isn't right, or the ladyfish and blues and gafftop come in, you won't catch them regardless of where you are.

No different than on any given day in surfside, someone might kill the specks at access 5 and sams might be dead or filled with ladyfish, or vice versa. Some days you hit it, some you don't. Be flexible. Move, try different tactics, lures, baits, retrieves, corks, look for nervous bait, birds, and areas that could be holding fish.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually the water in front of the old litehouse from Fort Travis to the old Bolivar pier is the original Bolivar Pocket. Before they put up the retaining wall you used to see people fishing there often, yrs back there was a bait stand just across from the old motel. I have no idea how many 5+lb trout I've caught there, both my sons caught their first trout in there 20+ yrs back. BTW you can wade a LONG ways out there, the place thats refered to as Bolivar Pocket now used to be called the garbage dump, if you were to take the first rd to the beach then turn L, go to a drain and wade out on ether side, another is go in down to Boyt rd which is just S of the new school, go to the beach, turn R, go to drain and wade out. I have no idea if the drains are still there since the storms. BTW when I was a teenager the Mexicans used to seine the garbage dump area and fill the bed of a truck UP with trout, seriously I've seen truck beds with trout over the wheel wells on more than one occassion there...WW


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The spot with no fish?
> 
> No offense meant by this at all, but this thread doesn't make much sense in the first place. As much as you can say this spot is better than the other, the fish will be where the bait is. If they aren't feeding, not there, or the water isn't right, or the ladyfish and blues and gafftop come in, you won't catch them regardless of where you are.
> 
> No different than on any given day in surfside, someone might kill the specks at access 5 and sams might be dead or filled with ladyfish, or vice versa. Some days you hit it, some you don't. Be flexible. Move, try different tactics, lures, baits, retrieves, corks, look for nervous bait, birds, and areas that could be holding fish.


Well excuse me for posting a thread that does not make since.

As my screen name would lead you to believe I don't know much about saltwater fishing and I had HOPED that I could learn from this forum however it seems this forum is like all the other where the "know it all's" bash the folks trying to learn.

For those of you that have give me information thank you very much,But I think I will just read and not ask questions from now on.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

learningsaltwater said:


> Well excuse me for posting a thread that does not make since.
> 
> As my screen name would lead you to believe I don't know much about saltwater fishing and I had HOPED that I could learn from this forum however it seems this forum is like all the other where the "know it all's" bash the folks trying to learn.
> 
> For those of you that have give me information thank you very much,But I think I will just read and not ask questions from now on.


Dude, calm down. I have a feeling you didn't finish reading my post. That wasn't directed at you. It was more in the sense of how the other poster asked if anyone could actually name a bad surf fishing spot and people keep naming spots that are better than others. The surf is going to be different every day. You might find trout in one spot one day, and ladyfish and hardheads the next. People can talk all they want about a certain area, but you aint gonna catch trout if they aren't there.

And for the record, I think I gave some pretty solid info. Wasn't trying to discourage you from posting at all.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Dude, calm down. I have a feeling you didn't finish reading my post. That wasn't directed at you. It was more in the sense of how the other poster asked if anyone could actually name a bad surf fishing spot and people keep naming spots that are better than others. The surf is going to be different every day. You might find trout in one spot one day, and ladyfish and hardheads the next. People can talk all they want about a certain area, but you aint gonna catch trout if they aren't there.
> 
> And for the record, I think I gave some pretty solid info. Wasn't trying to discourage you from posting at all.


That's really all I was trying to say too--any given day you can find fish in the surf if the conditions are right--I have fished the Bolivar surf all up and down the peninsula and had success--there really aren't "spots" that are better than others. Good luck and post up how you did!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The surf around Rollover Pass has always been productive for me in the mornings and evenings. If you like using lures, a mirrorlure works great. If you like using live bait, croaker works good on a carolina rig - bigger the better. Live shrimp will be most productive, but careful with them hardheads and slimers.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I have fished fresh water for years and there you find there is places that hold fish and places that don't . I know offshore which is the only real knowledge of saltwater there is places that hold fish and places that don't.

If I had known this was not the case in the surf or in bay waters I would not have asked the question. I am just trying to learn.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

learningsaltwater said:


> I have fished fresh water for years and there you find there is places that hold fish and places that don't . I know offshore which is the only real knowledge of saltwater there is places that hold fish and places that don't.
> 
> If I had known this was not the case in the surf or in bay waters I would not have asked the question. I am just trying to learn.


Certain general areas usually hold fish. The guts between bars can hold fish, or sometimes the fish will be feeding on either edge of a sand bar. Sometimes there will be channels connecting the guts between bars which can act as a highway for fish across bars. Some areas such as old piers and whatnot have structure that fish like. But on any given day the fish might or might not be there. Be flexible, fish different places, and try different things.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Great info thanks,


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Since bait in the water seems to be the key.The next obvious question would be how to find bait ? Do you look for birds working like in the bay or is there other ways to find out where the bait is ?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been fishing the surf ever since I was old enough to cast a zebco 202. The best day I ever had was mid-July about 10 years ago in front of a beach house we were staying at on Crystal Beach using a (51 series) chartruse mirror lure. The birds were working bait in knee deep water and we were casting at them from the sand. All 18"+ fish. Dosent happen too often like that but when it does its something else.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

learningsaltwater said:


> Since bait in the water seems to be the key.The next obvious question would be how to find bait ? Do you look for birds working like in the bay or is there other ways to find out where the bait is ?


Birds are a good sign usually, although you won't always get what you are after. Last year went in the surf under birds and caught kingfish. Next day it was only gafftop. Fish hitting or slurping bait off the surface is another obvious sign. Bait jumping and scattering all over the place. You can also see fish swirling under the surface sometimes.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

One last question for the day !

Is surf fishing better during certain times of the year than others if so what a the better times of the year ?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

learningsaltwater said:


> One last question for the day !
> 
> Is surf fishing better during certain times of the year than others if so what a the better times of the year ?


Depends on what you are fishing for. Trout, sharks, pompano, etc. are usually fished for during the late spring, summer, and early fall when the water temps are up. You can pretty much find redfish and black drum even during the cold months. Sheepshead are good around the jetties and structure in the winter and early spring. Whiting are there most of the time.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Learning: we all do it!*

First if you have a four wheel drive truck and can drive down the beach you can look for the clean water areas. These areas are clearer than the typical off color-sandy looking- areas. Look for bait fish-mullet-in the shallow water right at the beach front-where the water meets the sand. Lots of bait fish and predators are in the shallower areas of the water where the water has flattened out after the wave has broken. In-beteeen the small breaking waves where the water is maybe knee high or so is where the trout, reds , sandys and of course hardheads etc will be located but if you find the bait start looking for the bait scattering and getting busted by the predators from below. Have some good UV sunglasses, a cast net and a bucket for the mullet. Don't put too much water in the bucket as the mullet can really jump and will live quite awhile in just a few inches of water. Keep them in the shade of the truck. Maybe add some ice from your refreshment box, just put the ice in a zip lock bag, to cool the water down. Focus on finding the bait and watching there movement and start casting in there direct. 
If you don't have a four wheel drive, be careful where you drive and stay out of the dry fluffy thick sand. You will get stuck, sometimes even in a fourwheeler. Good luck, we were all beginners once!


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I do have a 4-wheel drive so driving the beach is not a problem in most places.Thanks for the information :cheers:


----------

